# Favorite Jul/Aug Cape fishing



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

So, what's your favorite time of day, bait, and places to fish the Cape area in July and August?

Since the weakies left us (ya know, those bigguns from before the mid-80s) I've done pretty poorly during the dog days of summer. I'm thinking I need to fish more at night, but maybe some of you natives have advise. 

My favorite summertime spots to fish back when I lived down there (the 60s) were "the bunker" (back when you could fish from the top of it), the 2nd ave jetty (back when it was deep water and there were no surfers), and the jettys around the point (before they had CMP beach tags so you didn't have to leave at 10:00am). Now I rent a house in town one week a year, and stay at the Depot campground for one long weekend each year ... so, I'm not in tune with the fishing scene in the area much these days.

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ya dont need tags down by the bunker that I know of. cape may point at the concrete ship ya dont need tags either that I know of. Fish to the left of the ship down the beach a few yards. Higbee's beach works well also if ya can put up with the nude bathers. There are good spots here and there. the bridge going into wildwood is a good spot, also the route 109 bridge going into Cape May. Give me a shout when you're gonna come down.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh, I'll give you a shout Dogg!

Never fished the 109 bridge ... I always wondered if there fish that came in there ... I suppose flatties would be there


----------

